# Painting Concrete Planters in Beach Town



## boardsandbay (Feb 11, 2020)

Hello. I am hoping to launch a beautification project in our city. One goal is to paint the concrete planters. 

BUT members of the community have concerns about what paint to use and how long the paint will last, especially given our proximity to the ocean.

The planters are large and are already planted. I do not have additional information about the type of planter or prior sealants, etc. I would love to bring some vibrancy to the area, but need to address these concerns. Any guidance sincerely appreciated!!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

boardsandbay said:


> Hello. I am hoping to launch a beautification project in our city. One goal is to paint the concrete planters.
> 
> BUT members of the community have concerns about what paint to use and how long the paint will last, especially given our proximity to the ocean.
> 
> The planters are large and are already planted. I do not have additional information about the type of planter or prior sealants, etc. I would love to bring some vibrancy to the area, but need to address these concerns. Any guidance sincerely appreciated!!


 
Will the plants and flowers, in and of themselves, bring vibrancy? I'm thinking in terms of a more organic palette, but it's going to depend how they're framed and how they are connected to the aesthetic eco system.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Shut down the duplicate of this thread that was in the General Painting sub-forum.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Nothing you put on there is going to last forever. Too many variables with moisture etc. However I would sell them on a more environmental lower voc product like Aura. Any exterior water/acrylic paint should be sufficient..Maybe hit them all with a concrete primer/sealer first..


----------



## Deschutes Painting (Feb 28, 2020)

We seal concrete at an outdoor mall for muralists. Best concrete primer I've found is Loxon. We did the risers of a staircase 4 years ago, and they still look great. The maintenance staff puts salt on in the winter and they get tons of traffic.

I just joined, so I can't post links or pictures. If you google Old Mill District painted stair you can see pictures of it.


----------

